# Aquatic Kingdom - New shipment Arrival



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Bicolor Angel	Centropyge bicolor	S/M
Black Peacock Lion	Pterois volitans	M
Blue Face Trigger-Male	Xanthichthys auromarginathus	S/M
Blue Spot Stingray	Taeniura Lymma	M
Blue Spot Stingray	Taeniura Lymma	S
Blue Tang	Paracanthurus hepatus L
Camel Cowfish	Tetrosomus gibbosus	S/M
Clown Trigger Balistoides conspicillum M
Clown Trigger Balistoides conspicillum S
😊Colini Angel	Centropyge colini	S/M****
Copperband Butterfly	Chelmon rostratus	S/M
Coral Beauty Angel	Centropyge bispinosos	S/M
Firefish Goby	Nemateleotris magnifica	
Green Chromis	Chromis virdis	
😊Leopard Wrasse	Macropharyngodon ornatus	
😊Marine Betta	Calloplesiops altivelis	M
Moorish Idol	Zanclus cornutus	S/M
😊Mustard Tang	Acanthurus guttatus	babies
😊Mustard Tang	Acanthurus guttatus	XL
Percula Clown	Amphiprion ocellaris	S/M
Porcupine Pufferfish	Diodon holocanthus	S/M
Powder Brown Tang	Acanthurus japonicus S/M
😊Powder Gray Tang	Acanthurus nigricans	S/M
Purple Queen Anthias	Mirolabrichths tuka	
Red & Blue Parrot	Paracheilinus specie	
Red Parrot	Paracheilinus filamentosus	
Rusty Angel	Centropyge ferrugatus	S/M
Sailfin Tang	Zebrasoma veliferum S/M
Salarias Goby	Salarias fasciatus	
Sallylight Foot Crab	Grapsus grapsus	
collector😊😊Shorttail Double Bar Chromis	Chromis anadema	
Sixline Wrasse	Pseudocheilinus hexataenia	
Strawberry Dottybacks	Pseudochromis porphyreus	
😊Sunburst Anthias	Serranocirrhitus latus	S/M
Yellow Boxfish	Ostracion cubicus M
Yellow Longnose Butterfly	Forcipger longirostris	S/M
Yellow Wrasse	Halichoeres chrysus


----------



## george007 (Jun 12, 2010)

Any pics of the blue stingrays and how much


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

They are already gone


----------

